# How to Change the crank time on my Viper 5900 Remote Starter?



## kelvininc (Oct 27, 2019)

I want to change the crank time to 1.2 seconds.

Does anyone know how to do reprogram the starter to crank 1.2 seconds?

The whole process would be nice such as open the door, turn on key and off, press the program button, etc...

I have added the installation guide. 

Thanks


----------

